# knarly 9 point



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

Earlier this season i was really upset after shooting at a really nice buck and hitting branch which deflected my arrow and just trimmed some belly hair. i was glad i didnt fatally hit the deer and not found it but i wish my arrow could of hit the mark. Well we had veterans day off of college so of course i was out in the woods..After seeing a couple of smaller bucks in the morning me and my girlfriend moved the stand to a funnel where ive seen some nicer bucks. well it was about 20 minutes of shooting light left and the same buck i trimmed his belly hair showed up at 21 yards broadside. i shot him through both lungs and he crashed only after 35 yards thanks to the bloodrunner goin through both lungs. it was the first time my girlfriend has seen a deer get shot or field dressed, so now we just have to get her one.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice , congrats !


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

sweetness!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice buck. Way to share it with your girlfriend.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Pics of the girlfriend please


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

and that a fine buck with big body worked your ,ss off to get that big boy out to the truck,good job


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice bodied buck and rack. Now does she shoot bow or will she wait for gun season? You got yours now good luck to the girlfriend. You said you moved your stand to a different area, what kind do you have that you both can be in and move it. Or do you have two climbers?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice buck! Congratulations.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice buck! Way to stay at it and get another shot at him.


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

yea she shoots my old browning rage compound..shes really good at 20 but 30 is iffy..im glad i have a girl with a compound though. and i have a hang on stand set up close to where we were but i moved an old ameristep buddy stand closer to where i see the deer funnel and we had limb hanging on one side and i hung a big branch with the leaves still on it on the other side to kind of blend us in..and as far as working my ,ss off i had to drag him atleast a hundred yards to where we could get the buggy in to pic him up..it was all worth it though


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

nice buck man. I know the feeling I just now this year introduced my girlfriend to the great world of hunting she went and took her hunters safty and got her license 3 days ago and I take her out and of course its the worst two days of hunting ive had all year!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice buck, after getting deflected and being down, to watching him run 35 yrds and dropping, bet it was a good high, congrats


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Great buck Jacob!  Im still hunting hard for my buck! Boy its getting cold out there! LOL! Congrats again!


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks kip...you should put a pic of your dads buck on here its a biggin! but yes its getting cold but you know the colder and more snow we get..the hungrier they get and they gotta eat! lol..well goodluck this season kip i hope you get one..if you need somebody to film im always here lol


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice buck..And he is Knarly....But will make a unique mount...JIM....CL....


----------

